

DHS Monitors Social Media For 'Political Dissent' - zippo
http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/01/14/233203/dhs-monitors-social-media-for-political-dissent

======
mithaler
The government is listening to its people to find out when they disagree with
it? It's almost like they're a democracy!

Folks, this is GOOD news. I know it's fashionable to complain about squashed
civil liberties, but seriously, I'd be a lot more concerned if the government
_weren't_ making efforts to discover public sentiment against it from social
media.

